# Starting Classes tonight!



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Last week I went to an orientation for our obedience classes. I am so excited to get started!!! I have always trained with positive reinforcement but not the new newer methods, no choke chains,using clickers,totally different terminology ... it is so foreign to me but im sure I will understand things more as we get started. I am sure Hoolie will do well.. if I can keep up with him all will be fine  We got together our little training bag,treats all ready to go and I still have 4 hours to go before class starts LOL! Can you tell I'm anxious???? Hoolie is the youngest in the class by far at 5 months old. The only other young one is the trainers Border Collie puppy about the same age. We had 10 dogs in the class so the trainer decided to split them and have 2 ,5 dog classes!I love that... I hate big classes to start. 

sherry


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That is so exciting!! I hope you and Hoolie had a great time at your first class. I finished my first obedience class a few weeks ago and loved every minute of it and so did Billy.
_


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I hope you have a wonderful time!! The new newer methods are awesome


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

We had a great time! Hoolie was much better behaved than i thought he would be Only 4 of the 5 dogs showed up so we just had Hoolie ( 5 mos) , a toy/mini poodle , a shepherd/St bernard X ( 10 mos) and a Ridgeback. I was surprised at how comfortable he seemed as he has been a bit concerned with new situations. Guess the socializing i have been doing paid off We worked on sits, attention and controlled( with distraction) recalls .He was great with the sits but i have been doing those with him.. he was better at the recalls than i was lOL! We cant wait for te next session .. lots of homework to do this week!He NEEDS to pay attention


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Feathersprings said:


> We had a great time! Hoolie was much better behaved than i thought he would be Only 4 of the 5 dogs showed up so we just had Hoolie ( 5 mos) , a toy/mini poodle , a shepherd/St bernard X ( 10 mos) and a Ridgeback. I was surprised at how comfortable he seemed as he has been a bit concerned with new situations. Guess the socializing i have been doing paid off We worked on sits, attention and controlled( with distraction) recalls .He was great with the sits but i have been doing those with him.. he was better at the recalls than i was lOL! We cant wait for te next session .. lots of homework to do this week!He NEEDS to pay attention


YAY!! So glad you enjoyed it! Poodles are amazing


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds like an excellent class. Mine love to go - they both want to be the one in the car, and not the one staying at home. I feel really mean seeing the ears and tail droop on the one that has to stay behind! It always amazes me how much progress dogs make over a few weeks - it is almost as much fun watching the others improve as seeing the change in your own pup.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

yay for classes! and so great for socialization. poodles are usually the smartest ones in the class if not one of the smartest...and i'm not just saying that because i love poodles!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Well, i can already tell he is not only the smartest but the cutest LOL! Actually the other poodle in the class has some problems with people...he is quite smart and has been through this class before but is going through again just to interact... the Ridgeback is a hound... smart but not real focused and doesnt hold attention too long..and the other dog is nuts lOL! She should show great improvement though  Now to see if i am half a smart as Hoolie and can do a proper training job!


----------

